# first day



## lilly_8 (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi everyone! I'm so glad I've finally found someone to talk to! I've had IBS for about a year, am 19 and at uni. Today is a bad day, actually this week has been bad. Started back at uni and can't stop thinking about IBS. Whenever I have to go somewhere I freak out an worry that I'll get sick. So of course I get D and cramps really bad. At moment IBS is all I think about. have started yoga, anyone got any other suggestions? I truly am ready to get my life back!!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Are you taking anything at this point? I carry Immodium with me everywhere, just in case (even though I'm usually C).I've noticed that worrying usually makes it worse. Have you tried relaxation techniques besides yoga? Perhaps before you go out somewhere, take Immodium in advance.Stress tends to be a huge factor for a lot of people though. I think reducing the stress (at least as much as you can while in college, lol) is helpful.


----------



## lilly_8 (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey, thanks for your reply. Yeah I take Immodium everywhere with me too. I'm also taking Colofac, which is not doing anything, I'm still getting terrible cramps and I'm taking a fibre supplement. The first few weeks I started these things everything was great. Except now I've started back at uni and I think what if it happens when I'm in a lecture, and then that pretty much occupies my mind the whole day. I know I have to reduce my stress and anxiety somehow.... but I'm yet to find a way.


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey Lilly!Where in Australia are you from? I think that Immodium and Colofac are the drugs of choice in Australia, that's what my doctor prescribed me...and Colofac was of no help to me either!!I haven't really been able to find anything to help my IBS...I think it has a mind of its own. Hope you find something to help you!Polly


----------



## lilly_8 (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Polly,I'm from Brisbane as well! It's so good to be able to talk to someone that understands what I'm going through. Yeah I have a follow up appointment in early April, so hopefully we can find something else that will work better. I joined a gym yesterday because I know that my IBS is made worse coz I stress so much about it, and hopefully the exercise will help.I've read that IBS doesn't lead to more serious problems, but I am so scared that I one day I will have to have a colostomy. That won't happen will it?


----------

